# snowmobile sound law



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Is there a easy way to tell if my snowmobile is compliant with Michigan's sound law?


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

If you have to ask it's probably not lol.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

If you can hear it a 3/4's of a mile it's probably loud enough.


----------



## Sasquatch Lives (May 23, 2011)

Have you ever noticed any people flipping you off?


----------



## bobberbill (Apr 5, 2011)

Isn't there an APP for that??


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Do you have a can or stock exhaust.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Zorba said:


> Is there a easy way to tell if my snowmobile is compliant with Michigan's sound law?


Try to get a CO with a sound meter to test it for you....on the trailer.


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

dead short said:


> Try to get a CO with a sound meter to test it for you....on the trailer.


What's the decibel limit in Michigan?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

ibthetrout said:


> What's the decibel limit in Michigan?


88


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gamebasic.decibel&hl=en


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Luv2hunteup said:


> Do you have a can or stock exhaust.


its stock


----------



## Zorba (Jan 24, 2007)

Are all modern stock sleds compliant?


----------



## tgafish (Jan 19, 2001)

Zorba said:


> Are all modern stock sleds compliant?


Yes. The reason the rule exists is because of loud aftermarket exhaust systems


----------



## droptine989 (Oct 14, 2012)

You could hear my 800 triple at bouy 1 and 2 when I was at the island on saginaw bay lok


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

Zorba said:


> Are all modern stock sleds compliant?


Not necessarily! The 99 Polaris XC700 I had was stock and it was very loud. I don't think it would pass. I heard that some people with brand new machines failed the test last year in the UP. The problem with the test is that it can't be done very scientificly in the field. I think it could be fought in court if you had a stock sled from any year.

The only true way to test the sound is by using a calibrated dB meter. The apps won't be accurate.


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

dead short said:


> Try to get a CO with a sound meter to test it for you....on the trailer.


Testing it on the trailer would not be accurate, because it's supposed to be on the snow/ground. The trailer deck may increase the dB reading.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah... I guess that could affect it a little. Just don't wanna get checked running the trail. Can't print the SAE Standard for measurement.....it costs $76.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

MossyHorns said:


> Testing it on the trailer would not be accurate, because it's supposed to be on the snow/ground. The trailer deck may increase the dB reading.


If that is truly the case then on the trailer would be a better place than on the snow.....unless the trailer makes you seem quieter. When it comes to testing you normally test worst case scenarios to ensure you are always compliant. You wouldn't want to get a ticket because you had it tested in the most optimal sceanrio and just barely passed. I wouldn't want to get caught failing the test in town or crossing a bridge etc....


----------



## MossyHorns (Apr 14, 2011)

DirtySteve said:


> If that is truly the case then on the trailer would be a better place than on the snow.....unless the trailer makes you seem quieter. When it comes to testing you normally test worst case scenarios to ensure you are always compliant. You wouldn't want to get a ticket because you had it tested in the most optimal sceanrio and just barely passed. I wouldn't want to get caught failing the test in town or crossing a bridge etc....


Testing it on the trailer would be of little value. The results would me much higher. The test method requires the machine to be tested on snow in an open field and not on pavement or in town. It doesn't matter if your exhaust is 10 dB over the limit while riding on pavement through town or over a bridge. 

The OP should be good to go if his sled has stock exhaust, because you can't buy any exhaust that would be quieter than stock.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I think the reason he said "on the trailer" was so the DNR would not find it over the limit and write a ticket, after you asked them to test it.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

ibthetrout said:


> What's the decibel limit in Michigan?


88 db and here is the procedure for 2 strokes. Last year they were not checking four stroke sleds as the SAE procedure needs to be updated to prevent damage to the 4 stroke sleds. When it is updated 4 strokes will be tested at 2500 rpm with a 82db limit.

Placing the snowmobile in a designated test area (no objects within a 16-foot radius of the snowmobile).
Placing the sound meter 4 feet above the ground and 13 feet 1.5 inches from the centerline of the machine, on the same side as the exhaust.
The operator, while holding the brake, increasing engine speed until the tachometer reaches 4,000 RPMs +/- 250, and then keeping at that speed for four seconds.
Repeating the test once.
Averaging the two test readings to produce the final result.
Any test result above 88 decibels is failing.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 4, 2004)

What I don't understand is why they are testing sleds that are miles away from homes, towns, etc. and not road bikes. Damm these things are loud.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

Hawkman said:


> What I don't understand is why they are testing sleds that are miles away from homes, towns, etc. and not road bikes. Damm these things are loud.


They do in some areas. The issue is that not every officer is trained to use and issued a sound meter. Same thing applies for snowmobiles. There are only a few trained officers with a calibrated test meter.

The standard used for testing both types of machines can be found in their respective statutes.


----------



## jancoe (Jan 24, 2010)

I think those sound laws should only be enforceable if they have a meter. I once was pulled over in my car for loud exhaust. It was stock. I asked what the law was for how many db's loud it could be and she said she dosent know. I then proceeded to ask how could you write a ticket for something that you don't even know how that law is written. Needless to say i got a ticket and had to go get it cleared. Just going off couse here.


----------



## dead short (Sep 15, 2009)

For a snowmobile,marine, and ORV a calibrated meter and training is required. For a motor vehicle, a citation for "loud exhaust" also requires testing with calibrated meter pursuant to MCL 257.707c.

I think the citation that normally gets written is "defective equipment" which does not require testing.


----------

